# Wow. My snail ate my fish :(



## gosu-pk (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm not exactly sure what type it is, I just bought it off the petshop I work at

Its a tiny black fish that looks like a guppy fish but with a fancy looking fin tail, and it looks pregnant but its not
When I got home from work, all the fish were okay, but after a few minutes I checked my tank and the black fish was being sucked on by the golden inca snail.

Is this unusual to have a snail eat your fish?

The snail also has alot of "fun" with the other golden inca snail in there if that matters


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I would think that probably the fish died and the snail was scavenging.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Zoe said:


> I would think that probably the fish died and the snail was scavenging.


That's what I was thinking, but he or she said all the fish were fine a few minutes before this. Maybe it just wasn't noticed the first time.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah, but it's happened to me that a fish looks fine then just turns up dead. Now, I would probably be able to tell the cause but back "in the day" I wouldn't have known and would have thought it just seemed "fine" up until it died.

Anyway, I've never heard of a snail eating a live fish. I can't imagine it even being able to catch a fish.


----------



## gosu-pk (Oct 2, 2006)

Zoe said:


> Yeah, but it's happened to me that a fish looks fine then just turns up dead. Now, I would probably be able to tell the cause but back "in the day" I wouldn't have known and would have thought it just seemed "fine" up until it died.
> 
> Anyway, I've never heard of a snail eating a live fish. I can't imagine it even being able to catch a fish.



I thought the same

But how I think it got it was because the black tiny fish always stays on the bottom and lays on the rocks, and my snails move pretty fast for snails, lol


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

If the fish was staying on the bottom, it probably wasn't healthy. Do you know what the name of the fish is?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Can fish have heart attacks or strokes?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

It was probably just eating it after it died like already said. In the fishr realm..there are very few actual carnivourous snails that seek out fish. Even when they do, it's only at night when the fish aren't active.


----------

